# seachem stability vs natural bacteria



## jaysee (Dec 9, 2009)

I was reading the nitrate filter thread and read through the link to the seachem forum, and the tech support administrator had this to say about stability -

"The bacteria in Stability are very unique because they can withstand a very broad range of parameters, from almost boiling to almost freezing temperatures, high or low pH, high or low ammonia, nitrite, or nitrate, etc. So the the anaerobic bacteria will still be able to colonize even at those levels."

The bacterias are very unique? 

So they are saying that they have a proprietary blend of bacterias that is different than the naturally occurring bacterias that hold a natural cycle. By the claims, it sounds like it's a superior cycle, as naturally occurring bacterias are not about to function properly in such a wide range of parameters.

I'm not going to pay for what's free.


So, any thoughts on this difference of bacterias?


----------



## Geomancer (Aug 23, 2010)

What is in the Seachem bottle is not what will naturally colonize your tank.

And frankly, it dosen't work. Not fully.

I've used it twice now, and in both tanks I still got Ammonia and Nitrite, however, the spikes were far less, and far shorter, than would have occurred naturally.

In my book that's still unacceptable though, any level of Ammonia and Nitrite is bad for the fish. So as an instant cycle it's not something you can use, but it can speed the process up. If needed in an emergency, it's better than nothing, but still not a substitute for the real thing.


----------



## marshallsea (Apr 30, 2012)

jaysee said:


> I was reading the nitrate filter thread and read through the link to the seachem forum, and the tech support administrator had this to say about stability -
> 
> "The bacteria in Stability are very unique because they can withstand a very broad range of parameters, from almost boiling to almost freezing temperatures, high or low pH, high or low ammonia, nitrite, or nitrate, etc. So the the anaerobic bacteria will still be able to colonize even at those levels."
> 
> ...


i would opt for the natural bacteria. you never know, there may be a down side to the fast way, there usually is in life. and not spending money is a plus. a downside as in a false sense of security that your fish will pay for.


----------



## 1077 (Apr 16, 2008)

Geomancer said:


> What is in the Seachem bottle is not what will naturally colonize your tank.
> 
> And frankly, it dosen't work. Not fully.
> 
> ...


I am on board with this.
after nearly forty years of keeping fishes and trying this potion,or powder etc,, I am inclined to let nature help the tank to mature and save my money for fishes.
If these bacteria in a bottle potion's worked well for everyone,,the word would spread like wildfire and they would not be able to keep the crap on the shelves.
With that said,,after medicating a tank holding fishes where biological filter may have been compromised,,I do not see any harm in using these supplement's to maybe help encourage biological activity.


----------



## Byron (Mar 7, 2009)

One point that has to be remembered and that is frequently incorrectly assumed is that these bacterial supplements will not instantly cycle a tank of fish. And to be honest, the reliable products do not claim this. There is one that allegedly does, and that is Dr. tim's One and Only. Dr. Tim Hovanec is the biological chemist who led the team of scientists that identified the true species of aquatic nitrifying bacteria. [You can read more on this here: http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/freshwater-articles/bacteria-freshwater-aquarium-74891/ ]

The "cycling" products vary in their ingredients and what they will do, or not do. Seachem's Stability is some form of live bacteria and it does speed up the establishment of nitrifying bacteria. Common sense (in putting fish in the "new" tank) must still prevail; but using it will help compared to not using it or something similar.

Nutrafin's "Cycle" is different bacteria again. Dr. Hovanec analyzed this product and ran tests on it, and found that it will reduce the cycling period by several days. But it is not live bacteria, it is dead bacteria of the wrong sort and he concluded that these obviously quicken the establishment of the proper bacteria.

Tetra's SafeStart is Dr. Hovanec's initial formula that Bio-Spira sold to Tetra a few years ago. It is live nitrifying bacteria. It is equivalent to seeding a tank with bacteria from an existing tank, nothing more. Neither is "instant cycling."


Dr. Hovanec's own product mentioned above is also live bacteria, the following is copied from his website; I can post the link to his scientific papers if anyone wants it.

Eliminate new tank syndrome
Instantly create a bio filter
Removes toxic ammonia and nitrite, naturally
No sulfur or other offensive odors
No wait needed
100% Natural
Good for 6 months at room temperature, 1 year at 50°F. Best to keep refrigerated for longest shelf life. One and Only Live Nitrifying Bacteria prevents new tank syndrome by instantly working to establish a biofilter in newly set-up aquaria. Use One and Only to control ammonia and nitrite levels.

Several public aquaria in North America and Europe use this product and set up new displays with fish on day one, with no losses, so it must do something.


----------

